# Sticky  Great 'Ich' Guide



## Good Wolf

After hours of research I finally came across a guide that is informative and based on everything I've seen accurate. 

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/ich.php

It does caution that some of the treatment might not work for more fragile fish but in general it is a great reference.


----------



## TheOldSalt

Hey, this is pretty good. Thanks! In fact, I'm going to sticky this thread. 
I only skimmed through it, but I saw enough to see that it was good info.


----------



## jenarsenic

I also came across that page when my tank got ick, I also found this one very useful and it is for tropical fish in general and not just cichlids. I tried the heat treatment with salt and my fish are looking much better.

http://www.aquahobby.com/articles/e_ich2.php


----------

